
Astronomers spot doughnut of material around quasar Cygnus A’s black hole - sohkamyung
https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/astronomers-spot-a-massive-doughnut-of-material-around-quasar-cygnus-as-supermassive-black
======
8bitsrule
Cygnus A was first spotted by Grote Reber in 1939. Here's a good bio from
2003.
[https://physicstoday.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/1.1611360](https://physicstoday.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/1.1611360)

